# Gundula hat Geburtstag



## Paule (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gundula,







Unserer Gundula wünsche ich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Genieße Deinen Ehrentag.
Wir hoffen alle Dich bald wieder im Chat zu treffen!
:sm20:


----------



## puzzlefreak (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gundula,

die besten wünsche auch von mir.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:

Feier schön und hab ein tolles Wochenende!

Gruß Sonja


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gundula,
auch ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Feier schön und geniese den Tag, puste kräftig 
bei den Kerzen und heute abend dann noch :sm24::sm24:.

gruß helmut

ps. mit den chat hat paule recht, wir vermissen dich


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Oktober 2009)

Ja Gundula, dann mal alles Gute,
feier schön, lass dir den kuchen schmecken

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## doublecee (10 Oktober 2009)

hey gundels (ich weiss du magst den namen nicht ...egal ))

die aller besten glückwünsche zum geburtstag und lass dich gescheit feiern!!!

:sw7::sm16::sw7:

greetz 

m3nd|


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtagstag und feier schön. 
PS: Der einzige Geburtstag heute ohne Jahreszahlangabe. Ist dies Zufall, dass dies bei einer Frau ist?


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Oktober 2009)

hallo gundel,
auch gratuliere dir, obwohl du eine frau bist.


----------



## Kai (10 Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Flinn (10 Oktober 2009)

Hi Gundula,

von mir auch beste Glückwünsche zum Welterblickungserinnerungsgedenktag.

Flinn

:sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Oktober 2009)

Von mir talürnich auch noch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Pizza (10 Oktober 2009)

Hi Gundula,

ich wünsch dir hier nochmals alles gute zu Geburtstag
:sm20:


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2009)

Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Oktober 2009)

Ich schließe mich den Gratulanten an!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute


----------



## MW (11 Oktober 2009)

Von mir nachträglich auch noch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## crash (11 Oktober 2009)

Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## waldy (11 Oktober 2009)

Hi,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtagstag !!!!!!

gruß waldy


----------

